
Using eBPF to Log Keystrokes - w8rbt
https://arighi.blogspot.com/2018/12/linux-easy-keylogger-with-ebpf.html
======
edwintorok
I think this is specific to PS/2 keyboards, and needs a little modification to
make it work with USB keyboards.

